# Whats the best straw for bedding?



## KatB (21 January 2009)

Have been offered Wheat straw very cheaply... is this good stuff?! Or is it very dusty?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (21 January 2009)

I use wheat straw and its lovely. Not dusty at all.


----------



## skye_and_i (21 January 2009)

wheat straw is most common, you can get oat straw but thats rare'er, i woud never bed on barley straw because it can be prickley and they tend to eat it. it all depends on what it was like when baled, if season was good or bad and alot of modern combines (axiel flow) smash the straw up more so can be abit dustier. best get a sample first and see whats it like..


----------



## KatB (21 January 2009)

Thanks, its big round bales, is very yellow and doesnt seem "bitty" at all....


----------



## Spyda (21 January 2009)

I always thought it was OAT straw that horses would eat?  They use it for chaffs and fibre feeds.  And for that reason it should not be used.

Barley straw is supposed to be less desirable because it's considered too prickly and wheat straw the best.

I've used barley straw for most of my life as it's all we can get. My horses are out in the summer and well rugged in winter when in, so I've never had any problems using it personally.


----------



## oln (21 January 2009)

wheat straw is the best' they are less lightly to eat it but any straw can be dusty depends whether it was baled damp or not, a lot is so check carefully first.


----------



## Angua2 (21 January 2009)

I prefer wheat straw but the yard only gets barley


----------



## kellyeaton (21 January 2009)

i say weheat!


----------



## TableDancer (21 January 2009)

Wheat is the best 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Round here you can only get barley which is lovely and golden but also delicious 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Go for it girl!


----------



## ester (21 January 2009)

We have always had wheat but this year had barley, wasn't so sure but there is loads on a small bale, it makes really nice beds, its really fluffy and soft not at all spikey and v absorbent we are using a lot fewer bales than we did last year.

One horse does straw eat but she is eating this less than the wheat??!!


----------

